# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Solution used in the Budget cube

## joozh

Hello,

This is related to the example FOODMART database which comes with Analysis Services.

You must have come across the neat trick that is used in the Budget cube i.e. how a parent level knows which of it's child levels have a +ve or -ve value *even when they appear to show +ve values* .. The parent "intelligently" knows which childs have a value of -ve effect and which have values of +ve effect.

For example if you browse the budget cube, you'll see a row for Net Sales having a value of 398K (rounded). But when you drill down, you'll see 2 child records of Net Sales 

Sales      565K (rounded)
Expenses   167K (rounded)

Do you see that even though the figures for Sales and Expenses appear as positive but when these are rolled up /aggregated, the budget cube knows which value is to be taken as +ve and which is to be taken as -ve. Otherwise the parent (Net Sales) would have shown an incorrect figure of 732K (565+167 = 732).

*This is basically the idea which I alo want to use but am not clear how to approach this*  :Confused:  

I will be very very grateful for your help.

----------

